# Needing some rookie advice on parts



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey guys,
old to 2cool, new to this forum. i just purchased a kawasaki bayou 220 for a small camp in Madisonville. needing a starter for it and getting some mixed messages. kawasaki part is $350.00, see all kinds of aftermarket products in the 60-100 price range. i assume the cheaper it is the poorer quality, just didnt want to spend 30% of the total purchase price on a starter, it pull starts right up but a torn rotator cuff and cant get leverage. 

Ok- so is there a good quality aftermarket manufacturer that has decent pricing and quality.

any help will be appreciated
HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY ALL
dano


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Parts?*

Have you tried to cross reference the part # on Rock Auto?
I bought a few items from them seems to be decent stuff and cheaper than dealerships.

I would say this, might be best to spend the money on quality starter than to bet on torn rotator cuff to pull start an ole atv.
Plus it may be a long walk to where ever, if you can't get it started.

Good luck on which ever way you go.


----------

